# Game #1: Houston Rockets (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) [10/26]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers 119, Rockets 99.

The steam-roller begins to pave the road to yet another title.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope we blow them the **** out.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This will be a tight game. Rockets have played us tough in past few seasons. I hope Phil replaces Fisher with Blake as soon as Brooks decides to go nuts on him.

The new season is here...wow..has it been four months already? Time flies..but not so much for Boreball...one frigging long season.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Can't wait, finally got league pass this year so it should be a fun and interesting year. However I'm going to have to predict a loss here. Kobe isn't Kobe right now and the Rockets always give us trouble so yea...sorry guys


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG I cant believe its really here! Yay.

Thanks to everyone for helping me through the offseason once again.

Go kick some ass Lakers!


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Lakers by 9.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Game time baby!


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Does the ring ceremony start at 7:30? or the game starts at 7:30?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

So I just found out I have a midterm on Wednesday for one of my classes. If I was a good student I would consider skipping the game for an extra 3 hours of studying, but then I wouldn't be a fan. In conclusion, screw you Prof I'm watching the game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Four hours away! :yay:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OMG OMG OMG... It's go TIME


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We don't look good at all. Perimeter defense is gross and our outside shooting sucks.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Is it time for the traditional Laker fan panic yet?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Defensive woes.

I expected much better effort than this. Don't see any bright spots from the bench either.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol has picked up in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

0-9 beyond the arc...Lakers

:sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Fish and RonRon are 4/20 from the field...why are they the only ones taking shots? C'mon son.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Finally...Steve Blake with a trey..his first pts as a Laker


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steve Blake...AGAIN

LAKERS trail 82-77 at the end of 3rd qtr, close on 13-7 run.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Haha..I just realized Reggie Miller is wearing the same tie as I owned one. Hahah..weird randomness..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hustle plays have Lakers back in the game.....woohoo!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What a HUGE three from Brown...

This is our "B" team! BROWN,BLAKE BARNES! I thought it was cleaver. lol.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Da Bench!!!

:rock:

Woo Hoo!!

Champions Swagger...Awww Yeah!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mr. Yao Ming...take a seat....See Yah! :wave:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

16 points for Shannon Brown off the bench. sweeeeeet


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shannon Sparty!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Now that's a big shot by Blake!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers Win!


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

Steve Blake.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Why?

This is so typical Lakers it is almost scary.

Get down big in the first half and early third quarter, then play great defense, timely shots, and win by a hair.

Just like they did in the last game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We toughed out a *W*

Overall, Odom and Gasol had a great game while the spark from bench in the 4th qtr was immense. Theo was decent.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Artest sucked...period.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers are so cool and battle tested they have no panic when down in any game now Pau and Kobe just lead us and inspire us to get back in games. 

Blake and Brown were huge their defense on Martin and Brooks changed the game they were destroying Artest and Fisher. 

Blake showing that heart to make that big 3 does wonders for PJ's and Kobe's trust in him. 

I thought Kobe was terrific he knew his limitations didn't seem like he could get his knee loose in the 4th so he set the table for others. Great playing by him. 

We're gonna need Gasol to play this way till Kobe and Bynum get right. No nights off for him. 

Gasol is relentless now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> We toughed out a *W*
> 
> Overall, Odom and Gasol had a great game while the spark from bench in the 4th qtr was immense. Theo was decent.


I thought Theo was a huge liabiliy he wasn't even being guarded out there which jammed up our offense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Killer Bs off the bench were huge! Lovin it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So, so, so happy we won. I was listening to it on radio going crazy. Now I'm watching the ring ceremony and about to watch the game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> So, so, so happy we won. I was listening to it on radio going crazy. Now I'm watching the ring ceremony and about to watch the game.


Ring ceremony was extremely well done. Very moving.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Blake is a freakin P.I.M.P...like hes been on the team for years


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, I'll try to stay consistent with it this year...player of the game? I'm going with Shannon Brown.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

No one has mentioned that BLAKE was our PG at the end of the game!!! Changing of the guard or just a matchup call? Either way its good to know Phil trusts him already. Blake sure made it look like a good decision.

For the POTG I will go with Shannon Brown. His shooting and steals changed the course of the game. Pau or Blake are my runners up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if Blake winds up the starter before long. Fish was struggling out there and Blake was playing well. Phil made the right call.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im thinking it was a matchup/early in the year decision. Brooks owned Fisher and its early in the season so get Blake some burn irrelevant if it hurt the chances of beating the Rockets...thats what I think Phil was thinking


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Blake winds up the starter before long. Fish was struggling out there and Blake was playing well. Phil made the right call.


yeah PJ made the right call its refreshing to see a pg who actually knows how to defend a guard like Brooks. Its not just a speed thing its an understanding thing. Brooks was blowing the doors off Fish like he always does but Blake completely got him under control fighting through the screens and recovering quickly. 

Blake could be huge this season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The One said:


> Artest sucked...period.


I dont think so. He didnt shoot well thats for sure. But he played pesky defense and crashed the glass hard.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i felt he rushed his shot.. and for some reason, many of his shots were really shirt and hit the lip of the rim.


----------

